

Vringo Loses Appeals Court Ruling in Google Patent Case - fspeech
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-08-15/vringo-loses-appeals-court-ruling-in-google-patent-case

======
fspeech
"Vringo fell 73 percent to 86 cents at 12:43 p.m. in New York trading after
dropping as low as 67 cents."

Wow!

